# Milling A Gib Strip



## savarin (Jun 7, 2016)

how can I mount a strip of brass 8mm x 10mm x 250mm long on a mill so I can mill the corners off at 60 degrees to make a new gib strip.


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 7, 2016)

Maybe super glue it to a backer plate, you can release it with heat.


----------



## higgite (Jun 7, 2016)

Double sided tape?

Tom


----------



## catsparadise (Jun 7, 2016)

I made one for the x axis on my sx2 mill soon after I got it as the factory supplied one didn't fit in the dovetails very well and was shaped like a banana. As there was enough overlap on the long parallel sides I held it like this:



The little vice is bolted to a length of 1-1/2" rod with a flat milled on it. I took light cuts to avoid distorting the unsupported ends. The end result adjusted up much better than the original and has been working ever since.

Rob


----------



## savarin (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks guys, I am a bit hesitant regarding the overlap so its nice to see its possible.
In fact it might be ok to superglue it to a thicker straight bar to help there.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 7, 2016)

You essentially have to make a fixture that has a 30 deg or 60 deg edge milled on it hold the piece in place.  And make a full length hold down strap to hold the brass piece while milling the angle needed.


----------



## Andre (Jun 7, 2016)

Bench vise and a file


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's a picture of a fixture I have for milling the 60 deg edge on a gib.


----------



## savarin (Jun 8, 2016)

thanks Ken I like the look of that, I willsee what I can do.
The mill is round a mates house so I cant just run off and do it.


----------



## savarin (Jun 11, 2016)

Rather than making a 60' fixture would it be ok to clamp the brass strip flat to a length of bar and use the 60' countersink on a centre drill as a cutter?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 11, 2016)

G'day mate'
you could do that Sav,
but there will a lot be interrupted cutting and the surface finish will suffer
you could always run it through a few times taking very light cuts.
increasing the cutter speed for the last spring cut (if possible) would help out too!
then finish by wet lapping with some fine grit paper on a sheet of modern glass
there are many ways to skin a cat, i'm sure you'll invent something that works for you


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 11, 2016)

Give it a try.


----------



## turnitupper (Jun 11, 2016)

Rip a piece of 3x2 or whatever, hardwood at 60 degrees. Cut a rebate slightly smaller than your gib and use a piece of metal screwed into the wood to clamp it in place.
Bolt wood to mill table and go for it!. In this application it does not have to be within a second of angle, although judging by your telescope project, you might accept nothing less.
John.


----------

